# Traditional skew vs Rockler carbide mini



## ramaroodle (Aug 2, 2018)

I read about people saying that I should learn how to properly use the skew for pen turning as it gives the smoothest finish.  I've been using my Rockler mini carbide set and have had good results using the square radius tip.





Will I get better results if I learn to master the skew or just stick to mastering the tool I'm using?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## kingkeyman (Aug 2, 2018)

You will absolutely get better results with a skew. You will also need to learn how to keep a sharp edge on your skew. I sometimes need to hone my skew two or three times on one pen, but I can go straight to micromesh without sanding. Most people I know would rather use carbide and sandpaper.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Aug 2, 2018)

I am a beginner penturner who also uses the Rockler square radius cutter, and I also use their round cutter tool too. I started out turning with the roughing gouge and skew, and I was starting to get the hang of it - until I realized they needed to be sharpened! One day, I would love to master the skew and get all the gear needed for tool sharpening (and master that too), but right now I am strapped for space and funds for turning. I simply said, "forget it," and went straight for the carbide tools. 

To be honest, it's very forgiving for a beginner like me, but I get pretty decent results too. I'll shape with the round tool, and then go over the blank very lightly with the square radius at the very end. Using that technique gives me a smooth enough finish that I can skip a number of grits of sandpaper. 

I belive the best results will come via the skew, but for the time being, I'm happy with the carbide. One day I'll set my sights on the sharpening equipment and pick up the skew, but I've realized I can likely conquer most pen projects with the carbide.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 2, 2018)

Chief TomaToe said:


> I am a beginner penturner who also uses the Rockler square radius cutter, and I also use their round cutter tool too. I started out turning with the roughing gouge and skew, and I was starting to get the hang of it - until I realized they needed to be sharpened! One day, I would love to master the skew and get all the gear needed for tool sharpening (and master that too), but right now I am strapped for space and funds for turning. I simply said, "forget it," and went straight for the carbide tools.
> 
> To be honest, it's very forgiving for a beginner like me, but I get pretty decent results too. I'll shape with the round tool, and then go over the blank very lightly with the square radius at the very end. Using that technique gives me a smooth enough finish that I can skip a number of grits of sandpaper.
> 
> I belive the best results will come via the skew, but for the time being, I'm happy with the carbide. One day I'll set my sights on the sharpening equipment and pick up the skew, but I've realized I can likely conquer most pen projects with the carbide.



Gee. I'm a beginner also. I could have written the same thing as I've had the exact same experience.  I replaced the square cutter that came on the tool with the one with the radius and do use the round one occasionally before switching to the radius head.  I have a slow speed sharpening machine but sharpening with it seems to be an art form all in itself.  Plus, the carbide is much easier to sharpen with a little liquid on a diamond stone after having rotated it to all 4 edges.  Not having any pen turning friends I really don't have any way of comparing but the carbide seems to do a great job, especially with a light touch and a little finesse.


----------



## Terredax (Aug 2, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> Gee. I'm a beginner also. I could have written the same thing as I've had the exact same experience.  I replaced the square cutter that came on the tool with the one with the radius and do use the round one occasionally before switching to the radius head.  I have a slow speed sharpening machine but sharpening with it seems to be an art form all in itself.  Plus, the carbide is much easier to sharpen with a little liquid on a diamond stone after having rotated it to all 4 edges.  Not having any pen turning friends I really don't have any way of comparing but the carbide seems to do a great job, especially with a light touch and a little finesse.



If you are trying to sharpen a skew, try a hollow grind. The cutting edge is sharper and it's easier to contact the cutting edge to the material.
I prefer to have a radius on the edge vs. the straight edge.


----------



## JimB (Aug 2, 2018)

You will definitely get significantly better results with a properly sharpened and honed skew. IMO, you will get better results using almost any HSS tool over carbide. 

Oh, and just so you know, I do own both HSS and Carbide (EWT). I do 99.9% of my turning with HSS because I believe it is much better.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 2, 2018)

OK.  Guess I'll play with the skew when I get time and give that a shot.  I do wood, acrylic and hybrid blanks.  I see some stuff on youtube on hollow grinding chisels. Do you hollow grind both sides??  I've got a tool rest for my grinder but still haven't gotten around to making a proper jig.


----------



## MTViper (Aug 2, 2018)

If you ask 10 turners what tools to use you'll get 13 answers.  The best answer for most of us is the best tool to use is the one you're the most comfortable with - as long as it's sharp and presented to the wood correctly.  I use a skew occasionally.  I use a roughing gouge much more.  I use carbide tooks - round and square - and use a Magical Skew (TM) I learned about from this site.  On different days, different tools feel best in my hand.  After a few mistakes, I usually find the one that's working best that day for me.  I think you will too.


----------



## StanBrown (Aug 2, 2018)

Another beginner here, but I have run a few experiments and come up with the following:

I use the carbide tools (round cutter for rounding, square for final shaping) on wood.  I use HSS tools on acrylics.  Fortunately I have a sharpening machine that works very well; just a touch before each pen and i'm ready to go with sharp tools.

I think it comes down to your personal comfort level.  Whatever works best for you is what you use.  My suggestion is to buy some cheap materials and try out every combination you can devise, then go with whatever worked best for each of those materials.



ramaroodle said:


> OK.  Guess I'll play with the skew when I get time and give that a shot.  I do wood, acrylic and hybrid blanks.  I see some stuff on youtube on hollow grinding chisels. Do you hollow grind both sides??  I've got a tool rest for my grinder but still haven't gotten around to making a proper jig.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes, HSS will give a "sharper" edge as you START to turn material. This advantage disappears just as quickly as you start turning with HSS. Save sharpening time and start turning longer and faster by using carbide. Real simple for a beginner to go straight to carbide and avoid the longer learning curve of mastering a skew. I go from carbide to sanding at 320 grit for pretty much for all my pen turning. This is merely my "biased" opinion from someone that has successfully sold carbide tools worldwide.

Regardless what choice you make, just remember to have fun turning your projects.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 2, 2018)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Yes, HSS will give a "sharper" edge as you START to turn material. This advantage disappears just as quickly as you start turning with HSS. Save sharpening time and start turning longer and faster by using carbide. Real simple for a beginner to go straight to carbide and avoid the longer learning curve of mastering a skew. I go from carbide to sanding at 320 grit for pretty much for all my pen turning. This is merely my "biased" opinion from someone that has successfully sold carbide tools worldwide.
> 
> Regardless what choice you make, just remember to have fun turning your projects.



I will play with the skew but I hate to say it but I think this will continue to be my go to method.  Having to sharpen 3 times per pen as kingkeyman said goes against my ADHD nature. I rotate the carbide every 2 pens then a couple of minutes to sharpen it after all 4 edges are used. Kinda like "square is square".  I get smooth turns and can start sanding at 320 or 400 and sometimes even go straight to micromesh especially with acrylics.  Seems as much practice, technique and finesse as the tool.


----------



## greenacres2 (Aug 3, 2018)

I rough with carbide (Magical Skew with15R), switch to small square carbide, then round carbide to get close.  Finish with freshly honed (20 seconds tops) HSS skew.  NO sanding, straight to finish.  Sanding after skew would have to start with micro mesh green pad.  Sandpaper can't get me close to what I get with HSS skew.  My way--your mileage may vary.
earl


----------



## JimB (Aug 3, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, HSS will give a "sharper" edge as you START to turn material. This advantage disappears just as quickly as you start turning with HSS. Save sharpening time and start turning longer and faster by using carbide. Real simple for a beginner to go straight to carbide and avoid the longer learning curve of mastering a skew. I go from carbide to sanding at 320 grit for pretty much for all my pen turning. This is merely my "biased" opinion from someone that has successfully sold carbide tools worldwide.
> ...



You will not save time using carbide for 2 reasons. First you only need to hone a skew and that takes me about 10 seconds and I do it at the lathe. That’s less time than it takes you to rotate your cutter. Second, you will spend less time, and perhaps zero time sanding when using a skew properly. Using a skew will actually save you time, save you sandpaper and also reduce the amount of sanding dust in the air in your shop.

 I have used both carbide and HSS so my opinion is based on experience not based on what I sell. However, it is my opinion and your mileage may vary.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 3, 2018)

JimB said:


> You will not save time using carbide for 2 reasons. First you only need to hone a skew and that takes me about 10 seconds and I do it at the lathe. That’s less time than it takes you to rotate your cutter. Second, you will spend less time, and perhaps zero time sanding when using a skew properly. Using a skew will actually save you time, save you sandpaper and also reduce the amount of sanding dust in the air in your shop.
> 
> I have used both carbide and HSS so my opinion is based on experience not based on what I sell. However, it is my opinion and your mileage may vary.



Thanks for the response and help. Guess I'll have to see for myself and see what works best for me. Like someone said, "ask 10 turners and you'll get 13 answers".


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 3, 2018)

I bought the Rikon low speed grinder and the Wolverine sharpening jig. Love the setup. I keep it under the lathe with a cover that my wife made from leftover material. When I'm turning, I put it on the TS about two steps from the lathe. I'm retired and not a production turner so time isn't a major factor for me.
Oh yes, Woodcraft will have the grinder in sale sometimes for $99.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 3, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> I bought the Rikon low speed grinder and the Wolverine sharpening jig. Love the setup. I keep it under the lathe with a cover that my wife made from leftover material. When I'm turning, I put it on the TS about two steps from the lathe. I'm retired and not a production turner so time isn't a major factor for me.
> Oh yes, Woodcraft will have the grinder in sale sometimes for $99.



I bought the Rikon on sale for $89 somewhere (I forget where) after I bought the HSS chisels and figured I'd DIY the Wolverine setup but built a tool rest.  I put that off once I started using the carbide. Still have to get around to that.


----------



## JimB (Aug 3, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> Woodchipper said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Rikon low speed grinder and the Wolverine sharpening jig. Love the setup. I keep it under the lathe with a cover that my wife made from leftover material. When I'm turning, I put it on the TS about two steps from the lathe. I'm retired and not a production turner so time isn't a major factor for me.
> ...



To sharpen a skew you only need a platform with the grinder. You don’t need the V-arm. After you do the initial shaping and sharpening on the grinder you will then want to hone the skew. You can use diamond credit card type hone. They sell for about $15. There are also other options. You will hone it many, many times before you will need to go back to the grinder.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 3, 2018)

JimB said:


> To sharpen a skew you only need a platform with the grinder. You don’t need the V-arm. After you do the initial shaping and sharpening on the grinder you will then want to hone the skew. You can use diamond credit card type hone. They sell for about $15. There are also other options. You will hone it many, many times before you will need to go back to the grinder.



Got it.  Thanks. I'll give it a try.  Hollow grind and hone.



greenacres2 said:


> I rough with carbide (Magical Skew with15R), switch to small square carbide, then round carbide to get close.  Finish with freshly honed (20 seconds tops) HSS skew.  NO sanding, straight to finish.  Sanding after skew would have to start with micro mesh green pad.  Sandpaper can't get me close to what I get with HSS skew.  My way--your mileage may vary.
> earl



Seems to make sense.  Looking forward to trying out the skew after sharpening my sharpening and honing skills.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 3, 2018)

JimB said:


> ramaroodle said:
> 
> 
> > wood-of-1kind said:
> ...




Jim,

I turn at least 5 pens, 5 wood handles, 5 turned boxes and who knows how many other items before even rotating the carbide insert even once.Sanding is minimal either using a HSS skew or carbide insert. Truthfully how many times do you need to sharpen your HSS skew if you turned the same volume as I listed? Saving time on sharpening is but one reason why I prefer carbide and it has nothing to do with my sales of carbide tools. Even if turners stop purchasing carbide tools altogether, it would not bother me in the least. Carbide vs HSS has a definite quicker (lower) learning curve and makes beginner turners more confident in their turning ability. If you get superior  early results then you are more likely to continue to grow and enjoy your turning projects. I started out strictly with HSS when I started turning but have since become a self converted carbide user simply because it is a "superior" way of turning projects in today's sphere. Some members want to cling to the past and romanticize the use of old tools but I prefer to use what is best. And for me, carbide is número uno for now. Tomorrow...who knows? And yes, my mileage with carbide is certainly higher and better than HSS.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 3, 2018)

I have to agree that the learning curve was easier with the carbide.  I used the HSS for the first few weeks learning grinding etc. and worked on sharpening and angles etc before buying the carbide set.  Instantly noticed the carbide being easier to work with.  If I was turning a chair leg I'd probably go with my HSS set but the small carbide set seems much more suited to turning a pen.  

I have a much better concept of the difference now.  Like I said before, it seems to be more technique than tool.  Kinda like a barber who uses clippers and one who uses scissors.  Seems like a pen turned by a guy (or gal) who is proficient with either tool will/can get similar results.  Now I'm just curious.  After all, it's fast spinning wood in contact with sharp metal.  The sharper the better regardless of the tool.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2018)

As most have suggested, you will have to learn to sharpen HSS and buy the equipment to do so. As silly as this sounds, there are also many YouTube and other videos that demonstrate using a skew the "wrong" way for producing shearing cuts. For me, the biggest advantage from switching to HSS/skews was produce fine shearing cuts requiring less sanding and to turn pens made from home-made hybrid materials. There are plenty of folks that can achieve very, very smooth finishes with carbide or a screwdriver for that matter. I am NOT one of them .  Enjoy the journey. After some personal frustration with learning how to sharpen and hone, I really enjoy using HSS skews. Have fun!


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 4, 2018)

TonyL said:


> As most have suggested, you will have to learn to sharpen HSS and buy the equipment to do so. As silly as this sounds, there are also many YouTube and other videos that demonstrate using a skew the "wrong" way for producing shearing cuts. For me, the biggest advantage from switching to HSS/skews was produce fine shearing cuts requiring less sanding and to turn pens made from home-made hybrid materials. There are plenty of folks that can achieve very, very smooth finishes with carbide or a screwdriver for that matter. I am NOT one of them .  Enjoy the journey. After some personal frustration with learning how to sharpen and hone, I really enjoy using HSS skews. Have fun!


Is there a link to "proper" sheering cut technique?  Now that I've gotten all of this input I am curious to try proper skew usage.  Which means I need to learn proper sharpening technique.  I've got a low speed grinder with a tool rest and have been looking into how to properly hollow grind.


----------



## JimB (Aug 4, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > As most have suggested, you will have to learn to sharpen HSS and buy the equipment to do so. As silly as this sounds, there are also many YouTube and other videos that demonstrate using a skew the "wrong" way for producing shearing cuts. For me, the biggest advantage from switching to HSS/skews was produce fine shearing cuts requiring less sanding and to turn pens made from home-made hybrid materials. There are plenty of folks that can achieve very, very smooth finishes with carbide or a screwdriver for that matter. I am NOT one of them .  Enjoy the journey. After some personal frustration with learning how to sharpen and hone, I really enjoy using HSS skews. Have fun!
> ...



There are several good You Tube videos. Start with Alan Lacer. He is a professional Woodturner and is considered one of the experts with a skew.


----------



## JimB (Aug 4, 2018)

wood-of-1kind said:


> JimB said:
> 
> 
> > ramaroodle said:
> ...



To answer your question, the same number of times you should probably be changing your cutter. You may be wondering what I’m talking about. 

Regardless of what HSS tool I am using I put a fresh edge on it before making final cut(s) to ensure the best finish I can get before sanding or applying finish. Depending on the tool I may or may not sharpen it before starting. In the case of the skew I hone it one or two times for each project. That takes me between 10 and 30 seconds total.

If you look at the Easy Wood Tools Website in the Q&A section their recommendation is do not use the same cutter for shaping/material removal and light finish cuts. They recommend changing the cutter for final finishing cuts to get a smooth surface because using the same cutter as you used prior will not give the best finish cut. 

I agree with you that HSS has a much longer learning curve so in that sense there is an advantage to carbide. Carbide can also be better for people with bad arthritis or muscle control issues. 

You reference to carbide as a superior way to turn in today's sphere and some members want to romanticize and clinging to the past. I don’t agree. I think HSS is superior. I tried the future (carbide) and felt I got inferior results.

I think it is good that we disagree on which is better, carbide or HSS. It gives the folks reading information to consider the positives and negatives of both and decide for themselves what is best for them. That is really what counts, what is best for the individual. We are both happy with our results, have tried the other persons style of tools and have settled on what we prefer.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 4, 2018)

I've made thousands of pens. First few years with a skew, last six years using carbide 99+% of the time. 

I make pens to sell and carbide is quicker and easier. When I am turning, I am working.

I usually turn 20 or more barrels with one side of the cutter. I would not go back to a skew, though I have whetstones, a slow speed grinder, a diamond hone and leather strops with compounds.

The good thing is both tools are ready to go when I need them.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 4, 2018)

Awesome.  I got a lot more feedback than I expected.  Seems like this is another one of those "to each his own" subjects  like many others in woodworking.  Not that it matters (even though I am going to play with the skew as an experiment) I am leaning towards investing my time getting better with the carbide.  Otherwise I've got to learn to sharpen, hollow grind, hone, sheer etc. not to mention practicing with the skew.   Unfortunately I don't know any pen turners.  It's be cool to meet up with someone who turns and see their results with either tool.  Maybe go to a local Washington IAP chapter meeting.  I really have nothing to compare my results to.  The Alan Lacer vids do seem to be a good place to start.


----------



## JimB (Aug 4, 2018)

I suggest joining the local chapter of the American Association of Woodturners (AAW) in your area. Go to their website and find a chapter near you. They are a great source of information on all aspects of turning and you can always find someone who turns pens. I have been a member of my local chapter for 10 years.

BTW, you don’t learn how to do a hollow grind. You get a hollow grind when you use a grinding wheel to sharpen your tools due to the round wheel.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMIwqFDMIhA
The Skew Chisel with Allan Batty - Craft Supplies USA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzkCCDgXqtQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8v-59KFMhg
Brent's Sharpening Pages

There are hundreds.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2018)

I used to use Easy Tools - nothing wrong with them - turned beautiful pens with them in  my opinion.

Now I use these if I use carbide:
https://huntertoolsystems.com/
https://www.warrencutlery.com/product-list.php?pg1-cid45.html

I just like trying different things.


----------



## MiteyF (Aug 4, 2018)

I see learning to turn with carbide as opposed to HSS like learning to drive in an automatic as opposed to a manual.

Why not start with the "harder" (but far more fun, rewarding and versatile) option, and if you end up preferring the "easier" option, oh well, at least you've got a good idea of how to use the "standard" if (or more likely when) you need to.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 4, 2018)

JimB said:


> BTW, you don’t learn how to do a hollow grind. You get a hollow grind when you use a grinding wheel to sharpen your tools due to the round wheel.



Thanks. 

Yeah I figured its just a matter of where you position the tool on the wheel.  I've probably made about 40 pens so far.  Wood, acrylic and hybrid.  I've got a local art shop that wants me to supply them but I need to build up an inventory of pens that I think are ready for prime time first. I realized about 20 pens ago that the key to a smooth surface is not by sanding, but by quality turning.  Also started using Gluboost instead of Stickfast.  Great stuff.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 4, 2018)

> see learning to turn with carbide as opposed to HSS like learning to drive in an automatic as opposed to a manual.



Funny you say that. I was thinking the same thing - in terms of feeling like I had more control (as with a "stick"). Probably, my imagination.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 6, 2018)

OK.  I'm going to give this skew thing a try.  Just ordered an oval 3/4" skew from Ed at Exotic Blanks after reading a few reviews of the tool and watching Tim @ Wooden Whimsies' youtube vid and the technique and results he gets.  I figured it wasn't really a good test using the HF HSS skews for the last 2 days and was worth the $13.  I'll report back cuz now I'm really curious.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 6, 2018)

If you keep it sharp and practice, it will work just fine.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 6, 2018)

TonyL said:


> If you keep it sharp and practice, it will work just fine.



Yeah but there goes that whole sharpening thing again.    But I can see how the skew would give you a superior surface if used skillfully.


----------



## JimB (Aug 7, 2018)

ramaroodle said:


> OK.  I'm going to give this skew thing a try.  Just ordered an oval 3/4" skew from Ed at Exotic Blanks after reading a few reviews of the tool and watching Tim @ Wooden Whimsies' youtube vid and the technique and results he gets.  I figured it wasn't really a good test using the HF HSS skews for the last 2 days and was worth the $13.  I'll report back cuz now I'm really curious.



The skew I use the most is from the Harbor Freight set I bought 10 years ago when I started turning. It gets plenty sharp with, as I said above, a few seconds of honing.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 7, 2018)

> Yeah but there goes that whole sharpening thing again.   But I can see how the skew would give you a superior surface if used skillfully.



I just laughed out loud! That sharpening thing was a PITN for me (at least) and everyone else I haunted until I was comfortable doing it. Then add that my "OCD" has me sharpening/honing 4 or 8 times per barrel especially my final cuts.  Remember, many folks produce excellent pens that I could never make (not that I am the standard..far from it) using carbide. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 8, 2018)

TonyL said:


> I just laughed out loud! That sharpening thing was a PITN for me (at least) and everyone else I haunted until I was comfortable doing it. Then add that my "OCD" has me sharpening/honing 4 or 8 times per barrel especially my final cuts.  Remember, many folks produce excellent pens that I could never make (not that I am the standard..far from it) using carbide. Thanks for the laugh!



Wow! After 2 days of practice even with my HF skew there is no question that the skew produces a much nicer finish (comparable to 400-600 sanding) than the carbide. (not that I have the worlds greatest carbide skills).

What is your/anybody's preferred method/technique of honing?  I've seen everything from people holding the tool in their hand and rubbing the stone on the tool and people using sand paper on a hard surface.


----------



## MiteyF (Aug 8, 2018)

I picked up a used Worksharp for fairly cheap (technically I traded for it) and built my own stand/jigs. I think it will last me just about forever.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm late getting in on this, but better late than never.

I agree with Jim on several points and one - HSS is not old fashioned. I have been sharpening knives off and on with razor like edges for 50 years. I know what sharp is. And then I learned even more about sharpness on tools during my 25+ years in Japan with some Japanese master craftsman.

I have 3 Carbide scrapers. I started with HSS, still have HSS. I know the "feel" difference between HSS and carbide. There is a difference. HSS does get dull MUCH quicker, but HSS can be sharpened finer than carbide. And one can "feel" the difference in that sharpness that HSS can attain.

Kinda like rice. Eat Rice and many like it with gravy and sauces on it. Go to Japan and they DON'T eat it with gravy or sauce (its an insult to eat it that way over there.) Once you get the taste of their rice, American rice just tastes like cardboard!  :biggrin: 

There IS a difference. Them that don't know call it romanticizing on days of old.

BTW, On 'some' woods SCRAPERS do better than Skews, but if one is skilled with a skew, it will come pretty dang close.


----------



## ramaroodle (Aug 17, 2018)

Well, the verdict is in.  *SKEW!!*

After a couple of weeks of learning how to sharpen, hone and use a skew there is no comparison.  I now use my carbide to take off the meat of the blank but once I get close to the bushings the skew is the hands down winner.  A little 400-600 grit hits with sandpaper and it's ready for finish.

Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2018)

Good for you. Happy turning. Sometimes I use the toe (the top of the skew) to knock off corners and get better at turning righty and lefty. I also use the toe for some final cuts. Enjoy!


----------



## JimB (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m glad you took the time to learn how to sharpen, hone and use the skew and discover for yourself what an incredible tool it is.


----------



## Pen Zen (Aug 18, 2018)

What about some of the carbide tools like the Magical Skew (?) or the newer Woodpeckers carbide tools that have 45% bevels?  Aren't these tools supposed to shear more than scrape?  Or just hype?


----------



## MiteyF (Aug 18, 2018)

Pen Zen said:


> What about some of the carbide tools like the Magical Skew (?) or the newer Woodpeckers carbide tools that have 45% bevels?  Aren't these tools supposed to shear more than scrape?  Or just hype?



The only carbide I own is the magical skew... and while it's a lovely tool, it's no skew.


----------



## JimB (Aug 19, 2018)

Pen Zen said:


> What about some of the carbide tools like the Magical Skew (?) or the newer Woodpeckers carbide tools that have 45% bevels?  Aren't these tools supposed to shear more than scrape?  Or just hype?



The tools are either scraping or cutting. When presented at the angle such as the Magical Skew it is shear scraping. You can do the same thing with other carbide tools and HSS scrapers simply by rolling them over. Shear scraping will produce a better finish then regular scraping.

Skews cut the wood and are bevel rubbing. The angle they are at is naturally creating a shear cut (not scrape) and is bevel rubbing and that is why it gives such a smooth cut.

Many HSS tools, when used properly, can produce a cut that is incredible smooth. Not as good as a skew but better then carbide. As an example, most people hold a roughing gouge straight into the wood and get a very rough cut. If you swing the handle to the side and rub the bevel you can get a very smooth cut.


----------



## MiteyF (Aug 19, 2018)

JimB said:


> Many HSS tools, when used properly, can produce a cut that is incredible smooth. Not as good as a skew but better then carbide. As an example, most people hold a roughing gouge straight into the wood and get a very rough cut. If you swing the handle to the side and rub the bevel you can get a very smooth cut.



This. With my Sorby fingernail gouge super sharp, I can get a cut that's almost indistinguishable from a skew. I don't see carbide ever matching either of them. In fact, I'm just as likely to finish a pen with my FN gouge as I am with a skew, only because I'm more comfortable with it, which is really what it boils down to. 

And +1 to the roughing gouge comment. If your gouge is sharp and used correctly, there's really nothing "rough" about it.


----------

